# Referendum costituzionale 4 dicembre 2016: news e risultati.



## admin (30 Novembre 2016)

Domenica 4 dicembre 2016 gli italiani saranno chiamati al voto per votare sì o no alla riforma costituzionale da parte del governo in carica.

Quali sono gli orari per votare?

Dalle 7 di mattina alle ore 23 di domenica 4 dicembre 2016.

Non ci sarà quorum, di conseguenza vincerà la preferenza (Si o No) che otterrà più voti. Anche solo uno in più.

Seguiranno tutte le notizie, gli aggiornamenti ed i risultati elettorali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Novembre 2016)

Negli ultimi giorni il fronte del si sta "sparando" tutto il possibile. Pure Prodi ora. Prima pensavo fosse un testa a testa, ora mi sa che il si è in netto vantaggio nonostante i sondaggi dicano altro


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi giorni il fronte del si sta "sparando" tutto il possibile. Pure Prodi ora. Prima pensavo fosse un testa a testa, ora mi sa che il si è in netto vantaggio nonostante i sondaggi dicano altro


Stanno comprando tutto e tutti.


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi giorni il fronte del si sta "sparando" tutto il possibile. Pure Prodi ora. Prima pensavo fosse un testa a testa, ora mi sa che il si è in netto vantaggio nonostante i sondaggi dicano altro



Stanno comprando tutto e tutti. La Mortadella (ancora va in giro???!) comunque non so quanti voti possa spostare. Probabilmente sposta quelli a favore del No.

Se analizziamo la situazione abbiamo Renziani vs vero PD, M5S, Forza Italia, Lega, destra varia, sinistra varia.

Sulla carta non c'è storia. Ma da Renzi mi aspetto di tutto. E sapete a cosa mi riferisco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno comprando tutto e tutti. La Mortadella comunque non so quanti voti possa spostare.
> 
> Se analizziamo la situazione abbiamo Renziani vs vero PD, M5S, Forza Italia, Lega, destra varia, sinistra varia.
> 
> Sulla carta non c'è storia. Ma da Renzi mi aspetto di tutto. E sapete a cosa mi riferisco.




Non so, prima la storia sulle pensioni, ora i contratti per i dipendenti pubblici con gli aumenti, tutta roba a 3 giorni dal referendum... Per me ce la fa pesantamente. Sarà un remake delle elezioni Europee. Sta cercando di comprare più voti possibili


----------



## vota DC (30 Novembre 2016)

Prodi ha detto che il referendum non gli piace ma vota si per la sua storia personale. Io ricordo che si opponeva alla riforma costituzionale di Berlusconi e che fu proprio D'Alema a tradirlo per cercare di accordarsi con Berlusconi....a questo punto che per storia personale intende che ha subito ricatti?


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (30 Novembre 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Prodi ha detto che il referendum non gli piace ma vota si per la sua storia personale. Io ricordo che si opponeva alla riforma costituzionale di Berlusconi e che fu proprio D'Alema a tradirlo per cercare di accordarsi con Berlusconi....a questo punto che per storia personale intende che ha subito ricatti?



Come non lo sai? Da seguaci di un rito atzeco


----------



## Igniorante (1 Dicembre 2016)

ahahah Prodi, vorrei conoscere il negromante che ha saputo resuscitare lui e D'Alema, deve avere poteri fenomenali


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Dicembre 2016)

La vittoria del sì è un pericolo concreto. Parlare in.un gruppo di persone per il no non è molto utile ai fini pratici. Mentre noi parliamo Fonzie va da Barbara D Urso a parlare di Gigi D Alessio prendendo migliaia di voti. Nel nostro piccolo possiamo parlare con parenti e amici orientati verso il sì oppure indecisi e spiegare quello che non hanno capito, oppure semplicemente non si sono informati/interessati. A loro volta qualcuno di questi farà cambiare idea a qualcun altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *Prodi ha detto che il referendum non gli piace ma vota si per la sua storia personale*. Io ricordo che si opponeva alla riforma costituzionale di Berlusconi e che fu proprio D'Alema a tradirlo per cercare di accordarsi con Berlusconi....a questo punto che per storia personale intende che ha subito ricatti?



Prodi è sempre stato un uomo dei poteri forti in Italia e un "abile" curatore fallimentare, questa è una riforma voluta dai poteri forti (basta vedere chi ci chiede di votare sì: l'UE, la finanza, le grandi banche d'affari, il governo tedesco...) ergo Prodi per rispetto della sua storia personale voterà SI all'ennesima svendita dell'Italia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Dicembre 2016)

Hanno messo pure la pubblicità su youtube del si! Non ci volevo credere, mentre ho aperto un video da tablet mi è partita la pubblicità del comitato del si... Ma quanto soldi staranno spendendo?

La cosa ridicola poi era un messaggio del tipo " sostieni chi cerca lavoro votando si"... Ma stiamo scherzando? Se voto si quindi, domani hanno tutti il lavoro???

Non oso immaginare cosa succederà se vincono il referendum


----------



## Morghot (1 Dicembre 2016)

Non vedo l'ora di spararmi la live di mentana e vedere in diretta le reazione impanicate di chi sarà dato in svantaggio  . Personalmente frega poco niente di sto referendum è una sconfitta comunque vada, da una parte più leggo più non mi convince poi molto sta riforma (fermo restando che non ci capisco granché come il 90% delle persone) mentre dall'altra il fronte del no è pieno zeppo di personalità che aborro come vari membri del 5telle, salvini e altro... insomma come al solito stiamo assistendo ad una ridicola corsa di fazione contro fazione entrambe completamente disinteressate se non al proprio tornaconto quindi mi godrò le reazioni dei perdenti e basta lol.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hanno messo pure la pubblicità su youtube del si! Non ci volevo credere, mentre ho aperto un video da tablet mi è partita la pubblicità del comitato del si... Ma quanto soldi staranno spendendo?
> 
> La cosa ridicola poi era un messaggio del tipo " sostieni chi cerca lavoro votando si"... Ma stiamo scherzando? Se voto si quindi, domani hanno tutti il lavoro???
> 
> Non oso immaginare cosa succederà se vincono il referendum


 In questi giorni ovunque vai si aprono spot, annunci, finestre. Nelle ricerche Google si sono assicurati il primissimo risultato, pure se scrivi esplicitamente "voto no" il primo risultato è "bastaunsi".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Dicembre 2016)

Non so se sono sparate o meno, ma ho letto che gira un'indiscrezione che il si sta al 75% per quanto riguarda i voti dall'estero. Mi pare plausibile onestamente. La vedo decisamente nera... Il remake drammatico delle europee sta iniziando la sua corsa


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi Renzie a Palermo pesantemente contestato


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Dicembre 2016)

In questo momento è al tg1, ora si che è andato davvero ovunque. Non capisco perché tra quelli del no ci debba essere il nulla praticamente. Mettere un Di Maio o un Di Battista no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2016)

Del Rio ha annunciato che in caso di vittoria del no, Renzi si dimetterà.

Pessimo, pessimo segnale. Non l'avrebbe mai detto se fosse certo della sconfitta. Sa che non succederà.



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so se sono sparate o meno, ma ho letto che gira un'indiscrezione che il si sta al 75% per quanto riguarda i voti dall'estero. Mi pare plausibile onestamente. La vedo decisamente nera... Il remake drammatico delle europee sta iniziando la sua corsa



Dati ufficiali sono il 40% di affluenza alle urne contro il 30% previsto da Renzi. Ribadisco, pessimi segnali.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Oggi Renzie a Palermo pesantemente contestato



E' il presidente del Consiglio più odiato della storia d'Italia.


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so se sono sparate o meno, ma ho letto che gira un'indiscrezione che il si sta al 75% per quanto riguarda i voti dall'estero. Mi pare plausibile onestamente. La vedo decisamente nera... Il remake drammatico delle europee sta iniziando la sua corsa



Beh, si sa che con i voti all'estero sono tutti truccati/comprati. Ci sono state numerose denunce a proposito. 

Speriamo che il popolo italiano faccia giustizia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fonti vicine al pd da il voto estero al 75% per il si, circa 1 milione di voti di scarto

Che caso strano


----------



## Tobi (2 Dicembre 2016)

io sono propenso ad astenermi. Abbiamo da un lato Renzi e la sua combriccola che adesso si stanno sbattendo per il si come se non ci fosse un domani, opponendosi in maniera decisa quando venne proposta a suo tempo da Berlusconi.
Viceversa il Berlusca che la voleva a tutti i costi adesso la ritiene l'inizio di un fascime dittatoriale.
Salvini starebbe bene in un circo. Io da 20 anni non ho visto alcun cambiamento favorevole per l'Italia con queste persone al potere, visto che hanno miseramente fallito, spazio al movimento 5 stelle, se si dimostreranno inadeguati che vadano a casa anche loro


----------



## Jaqen (3 Dicembre 2016)

Certo, vince il sì e ci sono i brogli. Certo.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

*Gli ultimissimi sondaggi clandestini danno il NOvara in vantaggio sul SIena di 10-14 punti.*


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gli ultimissimi sondaggi clandestini danno il NOvara in vantaggio sul SIena di 10-14 punti.*



Magari fosse così. Ma ci credo pochissimo...


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gli ultimissimi sondaggi clandestini danno il NOvara in vantaggio sul SIena di 10-14 punti.*


 E poi Alexandra daddario suona alla mia porta. Vorrei crederci. ma meglio volare bassi


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gli ultimissimi sondaggi clandestini danno il NOvara in vantaggio sul SIena di 10-14 punti.*



Troppo esagerato, negli ultimi giorni c'è stata una valanga di spot per il si in tv (Renzi presente almeno 3 ore al giorno in programmi televisivi) e questo porta influire su chi deciderà come votare domani direttamente nella cabina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Dicembre 2016)

Occhio che si fa la fine della Clinton. Meglio tenere le ali basse.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio che si fa la fine della Clinton. Meglio tenere le ali basse.



Sti sondaggi del no avanti mille punti sono fasulli, gli scenari possibili sono due:

Testa a testa si e no.

Larga vittoria del si.

Una larga vittoria del no non esiste proprio. Come ho scritto più volte mi ricorda tanto lo scenario delle elezioni europee.

E' impossibile che le recenti manovre fatte per imbonirsi la gente non abbiano funzionato, basta vedere la presa degli 80 euro a suo tempo.


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gli ultimissimi sondaggi clandestini danno il NOvara in vantaggio sul SIena di 10-14 punti.*



non ci hanno mai preso, per le politiche 2013 furono disastrosi


----------



## Tic (4 Dicembre 2016)

vincerà il si, scontatissimo.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

I giornalai già sono in fila a casa del babbeo in attesa che vada a votare


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Avete votato??


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ho votato no, affluenza molto alta da me, il seggio era strapieno


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Io andrò dopo pranzo/partita


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Avete votato??


Mi astengo...perchè dopo aver ascoltato le ragioni da ambo le parti non sono riuscito ad arrivare ad una conclusione..inutile andare al seggio senza sapere cosa fare...
Mi spiace molto perchè lo ritengo un voto importante ma purtroppo i miei limiti in materia costituzionale non mi hanno permesso di prendere una decisione convinta


----------



## wfiesso (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ho fatto il mio dovere


----------



## juventino (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andrò verso sera e sceglierò il NO. Ma non sarà una scelta dettata dalla volontà di mandare a casa Renzi, ma una decisione che ho ponderato molto in questi ultimi giorni.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

*Affluenza oltre il 20% alle 12*


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

*Piero Pelù denuncia su FB (con foto che testimoniano la cosa): al seggio mi hanno dato una matita cancellabile. Ho denunciato l'accaduto.*


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Piero Pelù denuncia su FB (con foto che testimoniano la cosa): al seggio mi hanno dato una matita cancellabile. Ho denunciato l'accaduto.*


 In tanti stanno parlando di questo su FB ma non ci ho voluto credere. Ma è possibile? Non so che pensare. Vado a dare il mio no tra qualche ora


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Dicembre 2016)

A quanto pare su un foglio normale effettivamente si cancella, ma non sulla carta della scheda elettorale. O comunque si imbratterebbe il foglio


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A quanto pare su un foglio normale effettivamente si cancella, ma non sulla carta della scheda elettorale. O comunque si imbratterebbe il foglio



Mah.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Piero Pelù denuncia su FB (con foto che testimoniano la cosa): al seggio mi hanno dato una matita cancellabile. Ho denunciato l'accaduto.*



Inconsciamente ha denunciato il fatto che è tutto regolare dal momento che la x è ancora visibile nonostante la cancellatura. Tra l'altro questi giochini andrebbero effettuati sulla scheda elettorale e non su un foglio bianco dove i segni della gomma non lasciano tracce.


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

*Repubblica titola:"Scoppia il caso delle matite cancellabili".*


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2016)

È un caso ridicolo dai, anche se sono cancellabili tutte le operazioni di spoglio sono seguite dalla polizia, c'è il reato penale nel caso di schede falsate


----------



## Tic (4 Dicembre 2016)

ancora? ma a ogni voto deve uscire qualche teoria complottista senza significato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Arrivato a casa alle 7 di mattina dormito 4 ore e poi sono andato a dare il mio NO .

Detto questo , scontato come la morte che vincerà il si ... ieri 2 vecchie parlavano dietro di me e testualmente " dobbiamo votare si perché altrimenti falliscono le banche " .

Complimenti a Renzie per la mistificaionze della realtà .


----------



## .Nitro (4 Dicembre 2016)

Che immondizia,possibile che ogni volta devono uscire tutti questi fenomeni ? Non può bollirmi lo stomaco ogni volta che il popolo viene chiamato per qualcosa di serio,al di la della scelta del voto,si creano taetrini indegni ed è pieno di persone che,con arroganza, pensano di avere la verità in tasca quando fino all'altro ieri non sapevano neanche cosa fosse la costituzione


----------



## Morghot (4 Dicembre 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> ancora? ma a ogni voto deve uscire qualche teoria complottista senza significato?



Sarà un caso che da quando son spuntati i grillini escono ogni volta ste circate? Non ce l'ho con tutti eh ma è innegabile che stanno diffondendo un morbo di ignoranza e complottismo incredibile, e mi dispiace perchè sotto sotto io una volta li sostenevo.

Piero pelù mi fa una tristezza incredibile, perchè rovinarsi così lol.

Quotone per nitro, manco tra tifosi buzzurri di squadre opposte si vedono certe cose ormai, se voti sì sei un servo immondo schiavo, se voti no sei un pirla che vuole solo mandare a casa renzi e non sa neanche per cosa si vota, ecc ecc... sia mai che esistono le mezze misure e ognuno ha la sua rispettabile (e fare teatrini sulle matite non è il caso) opinione?

Comunque mie previsioni:
chi vince vince per un soffio, vedremo come e di quanto sarò puntualmente smentito  .


----------



## Dell'erba (4 Dicembre 2016)

Vincerà chiaramente il NO, ma se il SI porta a casa più del 40-42% per Renzi è una grande vittoria perché vorrebbe dire che alle elezioni schiaccerebbe qualunque partito dato che l'accozzaglia chiaramente poi si scinderebbe


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2016)

Basta fare un segno marcato comunque e anche chi c'ha i complessi si toglie i dubbi. Non ho mai capito però come mai non si usino le penne, si stroncherebbe ogni polemica sul nascere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Arrivato a casa alle 7 di mattina dormito 4 ore e poi sono andato a dare il mio NO .
> 
> Detto questo , scontato come la morte che vincerà il si ... *ieri 2 vecchie parlavano dietro di me e testualmente " dobbiamo votare si perché altrimenti falliscono le banche " .*
> 
> Complimenti a Renzie per la mistificaionze della realtà .



 Per me è molto importante il risultato in termini percentuali comunque. Se c'è un risultato simil europee è tutto finito davvero, c'è solo da sperare nella "rivoluzione" degli altri paesi Europei per vedere cambiamenti radicali nella politica attuale.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta fare un segno marcato comunque e anche chi c'ha i complessi si toglie i dubbi. *Non ho mai capito però come mai non si usino le penne*, si stroncherebbe ogni polemica sul nascere


Tratto da Wikipedia...la penna a sfera lascierebbe un segno più marcato che anche a scheda ripiegata potrebbe far trasparire la preferenza dell'elettore...in pratica verrebbe a meno il diritto alla riservatezza di voto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Tratto da Wikipedia...la penna a sfera lascierebbe un segno più marcato che anche a scheda ripiegata potrebbe far trasparire la preferenza dell'elettore...in pratica verrebbe a meno il diritto alla riservatezza di voto




Ma seriamente è questa la versione ufficiale? Quando si richiude il foglio della scheda elettorale c'è uno strato di 4 fogli che coprono la parte dove si vota. E' impossibile che si veda qualcosa.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente è questa la versione ufficiale? Quando si richiude il foglio della scheda elettorale c'è uno strato di 4 fogli che coprono la parte dove si vota. *E' impossibile che si veda qualcosa.*


In caso di referendum penso anch'io che non si veda niente...ma per esempio alle politiche il simbolo da te prescelto potrebbe trovarsi in un punto che resta ''visibile'' anche a scheda ripiegata


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2016)

Affluenza altissima alle 19, anche rispetto alle comunali

Questo vuol dire che gli elettori hanno preferito votare per la costituzione rispetto al voto per i propri sindaci, e questo dovrebbe andare a favore del si


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Affluenza altissima alle 19, anche rispetto alle comunali
> 
> Questo vuol dire che gli elettori hanno preferito votare per la costituzione rispetto al voto per i propri sindaci, e questo dovrebbe andare a favore del si



La maggioranza silenziosa si è mossa. Chissà che ne salta fuori


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Affluenza altissima alle 19, anche rispetto alle comunali
> 
> Questo vuol dire che gli elettori hanno preferito votare per la costituzione rispetto al voto per i propri sindaci, e questo dovrebbe andare *a favore del si*



Non vedo il nesso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non vedo il nesso.



Credo che sia così perché per il referendum di aprile Renzi aveva fatto appello a non votare, e infatti non votò praticamente nessuno.
Questa volta invece l'uomo più in esposizione di questo referendum è lui, e l'affluenza è altissima, segno che Renzi è molto coinvolgente quando si parla di elezioni

Però potrebbe anche essere di una vasta mobilitazione per il no, ma vedendo quello che è stato il coinvolgimento di aprile non penso


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Affluenza altissima alle 19, anche rispetto alle comunali
> 
> Questo vuol dire che gli elettori hanno preferito votare per la costituzione rispetto al voto per i propri sindaci, e questo dovrebbe andare a favore del si



ma è l'esatto contrario, non essendo il referendum abrogativo, quelli che si sono mobilitati a votare è più facile che siano per il NO


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Il Bomba ha già annunciato che parlerà a mezzanotte.

Mah...


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2016)

*Renzi parlerà a mezzanotte in diretta da Palazzo Chigi.*


----------



## James Watson (4 Dicembre 2016)

Vince il No. Sono abbastanza sicuro.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Vince il No. Sono abbastanza sicuro.



Io ho la sensazione opposta. Boh, vedremo.


----------



## Marilson (4 Dicembre 2016)

ma a mezzanotte e' troppo presto per sapere qualcosa, o no?


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma a mezzanotte e' troppo presto per sapere qualcosa, o no?



A mezzanotte già sarà quasi sicuro, a meno di ritardi o di un conteggio all'ultimo voto


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Vince il No. Sono abbastanza sicuro.



Ho la sensazione opposta


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2016)

Vincerà il no. Non per scaramanzia/pessimismo/altro. La gente è andata a votare per votare no.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Invece vincerà il Si perché è destino che questo paese rimanga la M che è . Ho sentito discorsi a favore del si da vecchi che non ho insultato per rispetto .

È scritto , vince il si


----------



## Marilson (4 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Invece vincerà il Si perché è destino che questo paese rimanga la M che è . Ho sentito discorsi a favore del si da vecchi che non ho insultato per rispetto .
> 
> È scritto , vince il si



scusa eh, ma se vince il Si ci cambia, se vince il No rimane tutto com'e' . Il problema e' che si cambia in peggio


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Credo vincerà il no, al babbeo non resterà che dire le sue ultime parole ovvero quelle della sua dimissione


----------



## Aragorn (4 Dicembre 2016)

Alta affluenza è sinonimo di voto politico, quindi è probabile una netta vittoria del No.


----------



## James Watson (4 Dicembre 2016)

Il conteggio sarà abbastanza veloce, non è un elezione politica con decine di liste e preferenze... o sì o no.. ci vuole poco.
Purtroppo concordo con Jaquen. Tra tutte le persone che ho sentito non ne ho trovata una che mi ha detto: ho votato sì (anzi, giusto una)


----------



## James Watson (4 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Invece vincerà il Si perché è destino che questo paese rimanga la M che è . Ho sentito discorsi a favore del si da vecchi che non ho insultato per rispetto .
> 
> È scritto , vince il si




E' proprio per questo motivo che vincerà il no.
Intanto cominciamo a mettere giù le belle notizie (sono un inguaribile ottimista) la partecipazione così alta, è una bella notizia, indipendentemente dal risultato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Credo vincerà il no, al babbeo non resterà che dire le sue ultime parole ovvero quelle della sua dimissione



Sarebbe troppo bello , ma purtroppo vincerà il SI


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

*Primo Exit Poll:

Si: 41 45 %

NO: 55 59 %*


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Primo Exit Poll:
> 
> Si: 41 45 %
> 
> NO: 55 59 %*



Calma


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non valgono niente, nel 2014 e 2013 gli exit poll sbagliarono nettamente


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Primo Exit Poll:
> 
> Si: 41 45 %
> 
> NO: 55 59 %*



Un massacro. Ma aspettiamo i dati reali.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Il conteggio sarà abbastanza veloce, non è un elezione politica con decine di liste e preferenze... o sì o no.. ci vuole poco.
> Purtroppo concordo con Jaquen. Tra tutte le persone che ho sentito non ne ho trovata una che mi ha detto: ho votato sì (anzi, giusto una)


Tutti i NO che ho sentito sono stati contro Renzi. Infatti i primi exit pool confermano tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Dicembre 2016)

60 40 è poco per il no, mi aspetto almeno un 66


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2016)

Gli exit poll non valgano nulla, comunque qualunque risultato superi il 40 per Renzi è qualcosa di positivo per lui in ottica elezioni future. Se vince fa il botto, se perde va bene uguale se sta su certi valori


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2016)

Considerando quanto il voto sia stato politicizzato, se Renzi si dimettesse andrebbe a vincere (secondo me)


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Gli exit poll non valgano nulla, comunque qualunque risultato superi il 40 per Renzi è qualcosa di positivo per lui in ottica elezioni future. Se vince fa il botto, se perde va bene uguale se sta su certi valori



La penso anche io. Se il 40% su così tanti elettori hanno votato sì per Renzi, farà benissimo alle elezioni. Dipende cosa farà con il PD..


----------



## Dell'erba (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un massacro. Ma aspettiamo i dati reali.



Se Renzi prende il 45% DA SOLO alle prossime elezioni il massacro se lo godrà lui


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Arrivato a casa alle 7 di mattina dormito 4 ore e poi sono andato a dare il mio NO .
> 
> Detto questo , scontato come la morte che vincerà il si ... ieri 2 vecchie parlavano dietro di me e testualmente " dobbiamo votare si perché altrimenti falliscono le banche " .
> 
> Complimenti a Renzie per la mistificaionze della realtà .



Sei più scaramantico dei Napoletani, si sa da secoli che vince il No


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Dicembre 2016)

Renzi da solo al 40% comunque è un risultato enorme per lui


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sei più scaramantico dei Napoletani, si sa da secoli che vince il No



Appunto. La vittoria del Sì sarebbe sorprendente (positiva o negativa che sia). Considerando che il 30% ce l'ha il PD (Sì), il 30% ce l'hanno i 5Stelle (No) e il resto votava NO, penso sia stato abbastanza scaramantico dire che vinca il Sì


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Se Renzi prende il 45% DA SOLO alle prossime elezioni il massacro se lo godrà lui



Parliamo di un referendum. Di sole due opzioni disponibili per il voto. E non di un voto politico. Le elezioni politiche sono ben altra cosa. Non è possibile proiettare i risultati di un referendum su quelli di un'elezione politica. E' una roba davvero troppo superficiale.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Dicembre 2016)

secondo exit poll conferma e consolida i primi dati...


----------



## smallball (4 Dicembre 2016)

pare una vittoria piuttosto solida del NO


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Per me adesso il Babbeo getterà la maschera e si butterà definitivamente al centro con Angelino mezzo ano e Verdone per un triste e trash revival della DC.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Dicembre 2016)

io non mi fido degli exit poll. aspetto i dati ufficiali per commentare.


----------



## Nicco (4 Dicembre 2016)

insomma domani siamo senza governo, ideale per lo scenario attuale


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Copertura campione al 10% reale SI 40% NO 60% .


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2016)

Voi siete davvero così sicuri che Il Bomba continuerà col PD?


----------



## Dell'erba (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parliamo di un referendum. Di sole due opzioni disponibili per il voto. E non di un voto politico. Le elezioni politiche sono ben altra cosa. Non è possibile proiettare i risultati di un referendum su quelli di un'elezione politica. E' una roba davvero troppo superficiale.



Immagino tu sia una persona abbastanza capace per capire che quello che dici tu succede in un mondo utopistico cosa che l'Italia non è.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Voi siete davvero così sicuri che Il Bomba continuerà col PD?



Lasciasse il PD e la politica tra 25minuti e sarebbe il giorno più bello degli ultimi 10 anni


----------



## sballotello (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Voi siete davvero così sicuri che Il Bomba continuerà col PD?



Calma, la clinton a questo punto pensava di essere presidente. Aspettiamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Voi siete davvero così sicuri che Il Bomba continuerà col PD?



Senza il PD prende massimo 10%


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Hanno detto che il no è in vantaggio in tutte le regioni, solo nel Trentino sta vincendo il sì  povero Renzie, affondato su tutta la linea


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Voto palese contro questa maggioranza.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ad ora 60% il no. Sono a 1000 sezioni... direi che resta solo da capire la % ma il referendum non è passato.


----------



## Nicco (4 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voto palese contro questa maggioranza.



Sicuro, merito della riforma dimenticato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Sicuro, merito della riforma dimenticato.


La colpa è solo del bomba , avesse messo da parte il suo ego non avrebbe preso questa scoppola.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Dicembre 2016)

Questo è un voto contro Renzi poche chiacchiere, ed è un voto contro tutti i poteri forti che stavano dietro il premier: UE, De Benedetti, grande stampa, Fiat, ecc. 

E non dimentichiamo la spudorata campagna pro Si fatta dalla Rai e da Sky occupando tutti gli spazi disponibili.

Credo che la UE debba cominciare a temere un'uscItalia.

Speriamo che questo voto spazzi via tutta la cricca massonica renziana e che, ma non credo, non si resusciti il cadavere berlusconiano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo è un voto contro Renzi poche chiacchiere, ed è un voto contro tutti i poteri forti che stavano dietro il premier: UE, De Benedetti, grande stampa, Fiat, ecc.
> 
> E non dimentichiamo la spudorata campagna pro Si fatta dalla Rai e da Sky occupando tutti gli spazi disponibili.
> 
> ...




Amen .


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2016)

Guardate tutti i direttori dei giornali come piangono in TV  

Dovete FALLIRE TUTTI !!!


----------



## mandraghe (5 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guardate tutti i direttori dei giornali come piangono in TV
> 
> Dovete FALLIRE TUTTI !!!




Il loro culo sta bruciando per la seconda volta in un mese, prima Trump ed ora la sconfitta del babbeo...poveretti, non ne imbroccano più una...altro segno di come giornali e TV contino sempre di meno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il loro culo sta bruciando per la seconda volta in un mese, prima Trump ed ora la sconfitta del babbeo...poveretti, non ne imbroccano più una...altro segno di come giornali e TV contino sempre di meno.



Stanno andando fuori di testa , non possono più manipolare il popolo ... ripeto , devono fallire tutti .

Nella vita si arriva sempre alla riga dell uguale , manca poco e la gente tornerà nelle istituzioni


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Il babbeo ha fatto un tweet non con tanto di faccina finale.

Questo non c'arriva proprio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il babbeo ha fatto un tweet non con tanto di faccina finale.
> 
> Questo non c'arriva proprio.



La cosa più bella sono i commenti dei suoi fanboy sotto


----------



## mandraghe (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ah e domani falliranno tutte le banche, crolla la borsa, ci saranno altri terremoti, maremoti e culirotti e creperemo tutti perch ha vinto il no (cit. Tutti i soloni del giornalismo).


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2016)

Scrutinio italiani all estero a completo favore del SI , ma guarda un po' .


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ecco Babbeo


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ma quanto parla? Si leva dalle palle o no?


----------



## Tobi (5 Dicembre 2016)

si dimette?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

mi sa che si dimette...


----------

